# MRO - Monaro Mining



## nirama (17 January 2007)

Hi

Just wanted to see the forums expert opinion on this one. I was told to buy in at a good price and looks as though i have missed the boat on this one. Share price up 13% yesterday only.........what are the thoughts of the legends on this forum?


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

Monaro is one of my picks out of 420 Uranium Companies.

Quite cheap in its value and possible near term producer.

Kisses,

panem

-------------
Currently holding: Ditem, Curnamona, Marathon, Wild Horse, ESO, CanAlaska, Monaro, First Majestic, Arafura, Bayswater, JNR, Strathmore, Northern Canadian, Melkior, Pele Mountain, Santoy


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2007)

What makes it cheap?


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

Market value compared to possible JORC and mining possibility.

Read furthermore:

Far East Capital


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2007)

You're a big fan of Warwick Grigor I see.


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

Dines, Sprott, Grigor...

My heroes.

No, seriously: the knowledge about u-stocks around the asset managers is very limited.

I am glad that there are some guys out there taking some time to analyze - since I am always willing to compare their results with mine.


Kisses,


panem


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2007)

So, if you think its undervalued, what do you value it at and how do you arrive at that valuation?


----------



## mmmmining (17 January 2007)

MRO is Warwick Grigor's Baby. He is a very nice person. I like him.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

I'm not sure how you put a value on this company. I've just read through their last few anns, their last annual report and the investor presentation, I can't see how you can determine how much uranium or gold they have and then compare market cap to lbs au equiv or uranium. From what I've read there have been historical essays in the Kyrgyz Republic in the vicinity of their tennaments, and there is visable uranium there, but how deap, wide, grade is unknown. Historical grades look very good, but hardly any U has actually been pulled out of there. 3,500 tns out of 3 mines...7.7m lbs...

Sure the market cap is low ($40m) relative to peers, but that doesn't make it good value in itself. $5.5m in the bank - that's the only thing I can value this company on right now, the rest is highly prospective. Long way to go till this is mining anything..


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

Let me answer this with a question:

How would you value Western Prospector?

(not holding - next thing to buy)

I am VERY interested in your answer since it will show me how deep you are understanding this mining business.

Be so kind!


Kisses,

panem


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2007)

Kennas and I are just keen to see if you're as gifted in your analysis as you are with ramping.

We look forward to your reply.


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

Hey, doc!

Have you ever been to an fine arts auction?

There is that picture...looks like an old masterpainter...

You are not quite sure - since there is no name on it and the experts haven't rated it yet...

It is for sale: First bid: 4.000 $.

If it IS a REAL Rembrandt it should be at 4 Million...

So...you decide to wait...

Next bid: 10.000....

And wait...

Untill the experts say: Indeed, a Rembrandt!

But!

Uh-oh!

I already bought it at 50.000!

Sorry for that - since I could recognize it for what it was...

Example?

I went into Pele Mountain at 40 cents - since I was quite sure the lbs would get 43-101.

You mods here would say: "What value! Those low grades! Nothing!"

Pele got 43-101 today for 33 mio. lbs.

Next price target is 2.50 $.
THAT is the business, sweethearts.
Look at Wildhorse...

Don't get too angry with me since I am one of the least ramping girls at the German stockboards...

Read some German Investment letters!

THAT is ramping, Gents!


Kisses,

panem


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Kennas and I are just keen to see if you're as gifted in your analysis as you are with ramping.
> 
> We look forward to your reply.




Sorry, it is your turn with Wildhorse and Western Prospector - since you are the experts here!

Give me some key numbers, gents!

Very sweet Kisses!


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2007)

Hey painen,
                  You stated in another thread that you were a *banker* as well as a *financial advisor*.  The rules over there must be slacker than here. Methinks your style of posting would cost you your license in Aus.   
   Cheers


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Hey painen,
> You stated in another thread that you were a *banker* as well as a *financial advisor*.  The rules over there must be slacker than here. Methinks your style of posting would cost you your license in Aus.
> Cheers




Ever been to the USA?

I guess not...


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2007)

panem said:
			
		

> Don't get too angry with me since I am one of the least ramping girls at the German stockboards...



We're not angry with you, we just would like you to add some tangible reasons to your post.

You can value these junior explorers by all means.  You can estimate the potential value of the resource by the strike length * depth at adjacent mines * grade at adjacent mines * in-situ value.  You could look at management estimates of the size of the resource and compare it to industry peers.  There are a million and one different ways you can assess whether or not something is a steal BEFORE they have a JORC resource.  

What you can't do is claim that its a good thing because you've got a good feeling about it.  

You might not be considered a ramper in Germany, however here you are.  You obviously have a lot you can add to these forums, but you need to begin sharing it rather than just talking up your latest buy.


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

Sorry for that last post.

What I wanted to say is:

Who made the big dot.com bubble and earned abot 600 billion $ with greenshoes an IPOs? 

The banking trusts and the financial advisors!

There are so many pushers out there ramping companies worth nothing.

I know fonds and fondsmanagers who are telling only lies to there clients without any regrets. 

I know well known rating companies who would give you an AAA for the last nonsense if you are willing to pay them 10 Mio.


And you are telling ME that I am ramping?

After 500 hours research?

Give me better u-companies.

I beg you!

Top grades, Jorc, low value, no political risk!

Do you have it?


----------



## panem (17 January 2007)

doctorj said:
			
		

> We're not angry with you, we just would like you to add some tangible reasons to your post.
> 
> You can value these junior explorers by all means.  You can estimate the potential value of the resource by the strike length * depth at adjacent mines * grade at adjacent mines * in-situ value.  You could look at management estimates of the size of the resource and compare it to industry peers.  There are a million and one different ways you can assess whether or not something is a steal BEFORE they have a JORC resource.
> 
> ...





Accepted and willing to do so!

 

What about Western Prospector?


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2007)

Don't have the time, nor the interest/need to do so.

I'll stick to not ramping and so will you.


----------



## mmmmining (17 January 2007)

For me, I have met Warwick Grigor in person. I know he does not like WHE, and he created MRO. I guess nobody should follow his research blindly. Your own research and trading method should be above his view. Warwick's research is great overall, and make a lot of people rich. But he does not have crystal ball to nail  down every great stocks. He do suggest me to take basket approach, spread your investment in uranium over at least dozen of stocks.

When talking about a speculative stocks, just a bit of fundamental, a bit of technical, and a lot of psychological factors.

A lot of situations are pure investment art, or sixth sense... or hit and miss.

It just wastes your time to attach each other over Warwick Grigor's view. Why not just take basket approach, and whoever owned MRO, go buy some WHE, or the other way around.


----------



## mmmmining (18 January 2007)

Looks like MRO camp win the first round. MRO reached all-time high $2.2. The European tour headed by Warwic Grigor is working. 

If you believe Warwick Grigor, you should have this uranium stock in your basket, MRO is his baby (I don't know what kind of conflict of interest in this situation, Chairman of MRO, and Stock Analyst for MRO. But at least his reputation is on the line if he failed on MRO). 

But WHE looks very promising too by ann. Time will tell who will win next round. If you have both, you may have win-win situation, am I right?


----------



## jman2007 (28 May 2007)

Evening all (let's get back to the topic at hand shall we?),

I've been following this company with some interest since Montagu first made a buy recommendation on MRO at $2.05 some months ago, obviously the sp has softened considerably since the to around $1.65 today.  Significantly, MRO made an announcement today for an application to issue another 700M Fully Paid Ordinary Shares at $1.20.  Although when I last checked they had around $5.5M cash on hand.

What are people's thoughts on this development?

There are also a few logical conclusions to arrive at when considering their operations in the Kyrgyz Republic (for me anyway):

- Sovereign political risk in the Kyrgyz Republic.
- Local infrastructure constraints, eg. roads and workforce 
- Interruptions in exploration and drilling due to weather (I imagine it gets    pretty cold in the Kyrgyz Republic).
- Difficulties in converting old Soviet data into a JORC compliant resource

Now that we are heading into the Nthn Hemisphere summer field mapping season, are we likely to see a blaze of announcements and a rebound on this one, or will the market continue to hedge its bets?  If Warwick Grigor's reputation precedes him (which it sounds like it does for some), I would imagine the project as a whole has some fairly solid fundamentals.

Some of you out there will be much more knowlegeable than myself re MRO, so I'm looking forward to your replies!

Cheers
jman2007

I am not a financial analyst, nor are my views intended to be treated as such


----------



## jman2007 (12 July 2007)

The MRO bubble has well and truly burst.  Sellers outnumbering buyers right now at least 4:1, good times for bargain hunters I suspect.  Sp continues to fall, down to $1.36 ish today.  Uranium does seem to have lost it's flavour with the market, but the fundamentals of MRO seem to be in place.  They have a solid managememt team, and will have $10M in the bank after next round of cap raising.

I think a crucial factor for MRO is the maintaining of focus and the intelligent allocation of resources, considering their various projects around the world.  Communication with the market has been patchy at times, probably shaking investors confidence at times.

I hold for now.


----------



## DonAqua (13 July 2007)

Monaro has just been recommended by a German stock letter. 
Summary: 
- Monaro is a potential High-Flyer
- Investment Risk: very high 
- Price Target: 3 AUD within 2 years


----------



## jman2007 (14 July 2007)

DonAqua said:


> Monaro has just been recommended by a German stock letter.
> Summary:
> - Monaro is a potential High-Flyer
> - Investment Risk: very high
> - Price Target: 3 AUD within 2 years




Don, any hope of us getting an English translation of the stock report?  Probably a bit of a longshot! 

Becoming clear that the Aramsu project will be a key cornerstone of MRO's success or otherwise.  This deposit most likely to provide them with an early production possibility, but some geological complexity still remains to be resolved.

Not sure where the support base may lie for this one, tried to rally around $1.75 but may have a bit further to go yet!


----------



## DonAqua (14 July 2007)

jman2007 said:


> Don, any hope of us getting an English translation of the stock report?  Probably a bit of a longshot!




Well, are there any translaters which process pdf documents?  I am not aware of any. Then it would be easy. 

That report outlines 5 of MRO's projects ( 7 are mentioned ) in K. and also talks about their joint venture with uranium experts Hapsburg Exploration in Australia with main project Fog Bay and covers their presence in WA, QLD and NT. 

I recite : " Low market capitalisation with good future prospects makes this actual almost unknown Uranium stock a potential high-flyer."  

Buying strategy: Buy at 1.30 AUD ( accumulate at 1.05 )
For the moment: No stop loss 

----
Follow the call of high profits ..


----------



## jman2007 (16 July 2007)

Well,

Just goes to show what one stock report can do.  Also may be a response to a favourable article in the WA newspaper a few days ago, in which investment Bank UBS were particularly bullish re the uranium price, predicting the the upward trend will continue and we may even see > $200/lb for yellow cake next year.

One of Monaro's competitors, CTS just announced JORC resource for one of their Kyrgyz projects, may inspire Monaro to up the ante over the summer months.


----------



## DonAqua (17 July 2007)

If someone starts mentioning a stock, the lemmings are running. We are not all lemmings, I guess. Maybe a frist flight attempt to get some height after those articles have been published. I wonder if the share price will come back to the 1.30 level


----------



## jman2007 (17 July 2007)

DonAqua said:


> If someone starts mentioning a stock, the lemmings are running. We are not all lemmings, I guess. Maybe a frist flight attempt to get some height after those articles have been published. I wonder if the share price will come back to the 1.30 level




Healthy volume in first hour of trading this morning, 100,000+ shares changing hands.  Briefly touched on 1.595.

Suspect will probably test support out at 1.50, agree with you Don, still possible for this to come back into the 1.30-1.40 range.  Not sure there would be too much downside underneath this though.


----------



## james99 (23 July 2007)

I am only in the process of analysing the fundamentals. Any information would be welcomed. 

It does have risk, especially geopolitical, but that is off-set to a degree by its management, which is experienced and I suspect may start making a push towards European investors. Its patchy share information practices are soon to be offset by two weekly updates. 

I do not know to what extent it could be considered a near producer? Any thoughts.


----------



## DonAqua (24 July 2007)

High risk - possible high reward:

What I know is that Monaro holds mutliple advanced Uranium and Gold projects in Kirgisistan (K? something in English). 5 of those 7 projects have an advanced status in exploration, as there are historical data about significant mineralization in Uranium and Gold for those areas. Those areas belong to the most extensive of their kind. They have resources and reserves which have been classified after Soviet standards and have been previously Uranium production areas.  
Beyond that MRO has aquired prospective Uranium projects in Australia, in addition to their Gold and raw materials projects in NSW. 

Their team has good geological knowledge and experience. And the core team of their partner Hapsburg Exploration has with Mohan Varkey, Lee Spencer and David Bennett people who have decade-long experience in the Uranium sector and have been working for international Uranium companies. 

The greatest risk is the political risk, I think.


----------



## james99 (25 July 2007)

Thank you for that DonAqua. Perhaps one of the attractions is that, regardless of any fundamentals, Grigor is on the board and a significant shareholder. That gives him both incentive and ability to push the company, something that he can do, both in Au and Europe. It would be wrong to buy solely on speculative grounds.

I see that Cameco has had a futher timing setback at Cigar lake, and that tends to improve the position of other producers/near producers, however I anticpate that any companies purchasing uranium over the next 0-5 years will wish to to do from a stable supply source (geopolitically as well).


----------



## jman2007 (28 August 2007)

Ok,

well the heart rate and blood pressure slowly returning to "pre-sub prime implosion" levels. No news for a while, but added another 5.5c today to reach 1.25 at close, albeit on light trading.  Reasonably happy with the recovery so far, but imo could still be some volatility to navigate before we come out on the other side.  1.30-1.40 to much to ask for?   You still in on this Don?

$10M in the bank once options exercised I see, looks like they'll be pushing hard on the Oz exploration front now esp up at Fog Bay with aeromag and radiometric survey starting.  Not too much to get excited about in the latest investor presentation at the Perth U Conference in July.  Layout basically the same as it was at start of year, but they added a 3d-block model of Aramsu in for good measure, which is nice to see.  Diamond drilling starting soon at Aramsu?  Not sure if they have unlocked all the geological complexity there yet, this latest programme should probably help constrain dimensions though.  Dunno, need news...

Personally i'd like to hear a bit more about the touted "developing relationship with Chinese U specialists", information a bit scarce at the moment though.  On the upside, I see Grigor has increased his stake in the company earlier this month.

Let's chew the fat....


----------



## DonAqua (13 September 2007)

jman2007 said:


> Ok,
> 
> well the heart rate and blood pressure slowly returning to "pre-sub prime implosion" levels. No news for a while, but added another 5.5c today to reach 1.25 at close, albeit on light trading.  Reasonably happy with the recovery so far, but imo could still be some volatility to navigate before we come out on the other side.  1.30-1.40 to much to ask for?   You still in on this Don?
> 
> ...





Just came back yesterday from a 4 weeks vacation in Southern France with no access to the Internet. I'll have to catch up with what happened since then. I don't think something fundamentally has changed in the u3o8 sector. Would prefer Thorium is used instead of Uranium for nuclear reactor fuel, as there is less problems with that ( only 500 years 'beaming' instead of 10000 as with u3o8 for example ). But nations want the bomb, so they go for uranium instead of thorium.


----------



## DonAqua (18 September 2007)

Something a few months old (december 2006), a write-up by UraniumLetter/Goldletter International about Monaro. 

Just in case you have not seen it yet: www.goldletterint.com 

You can find under section: Uraniumletter International


----------



## jman2007 (19 September 2007)

DonAqua said:


> Something a few months old (december 2006), a write-up by UraniumLetter/Goldletter International about Monaro.
> 
> Just in case you have not seen it yet: www.goldletterint.com
> 
> You can find under section: Uraniumletter International




Interesting to read the stock recommendation letter in light of the recent market events, but probably agree with you Don, not too much else to coment on in the last month or so.  If you believe the latest MRO announcement, investors in the US would love a piece of the yellowcake pie, hence the market listing in the US.  No immediate share placement planned, so management obviously believe that there will be sufficient interest.


----------



## jman2007 (9 October 2007)

Gone into trading halt,

Anyone care to speculate what could be brewing?

No 2-weekly operation updates for a while as promised by Grigor, I am cautiously optimistic however.

Cheers
jman2007


----------



## DonAqua (10 October 2007)

jman2007 said:


> Gone into trading halt,
> 
> Anyone care to speculate what could be brewing?
> 
> ...




Don't know. Maybe the board changes give any clue? Michael John Evans ceased to be director, and Malcom James is the new one. If Michael sells his shares or part of them to a new investor maybe. 

Or is it the pending US listing?

All we can do is speculating for the time being.


----------



## bigdog (10 October 2007)

ASX anouncement yesterday 

09/10/2007	 	Company`s Request for Trading Halt
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00767788

"the event that Monaro expects will end the trading halt will be an announcement by Monara regarding a transaction."

What transaction?


----------



## smog (10 October 2007)

UKL (I hold) went into trading halt at the same time as MRO more than a coincidence I would guess, as Warwick Gregor is a shareholder in both.


----------



## bigdog (11 October 2007)

ASX ANN today

11/10/2007	 	Merger of Monaro Mining
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00768632

MERGER OF MONARO MINING AND URANIUM KING TO CREATE GLOBALY DIVERSIFIED URANIUM EXPLORATION AND DEVELOPMENT COMPANY
11 October 2007
_____________________________________________________________________
Key Points
• Merger Implementation Agreement signed by Monaro Mining NL and Uranium King Ltd
• The merged company will offer shareholders a financially strong and dynamic, well-balanced uranium company with a pipeline of global greenfields, advanced and pre-development projects
• Uranium King shareholders to receive 5 Monaro shares for every 7 Uranium King shares
• The merger is to proceed by way of a Scheme of Arrangement and is subject to shareholder and regulatory approvals


----------



## jman2007 (11 October 2007)

bigdog said:


> ASX ANN today
> 
> 11/10/2007	 	Merger of Monaro Mining
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00768632
> ...




Yes, so I see

Interesting arrangement now, with the proposed merged company having a market cap of $100M. Also guaranteed access to investors in the US looking for a company with an interesting combination of projects, at various stages.  This has got Grigors fingerprints all over it, which is not necessarily a bad thing at all.  I used to be a holder in UKL but got out at 1.26 for a small loss, just before it went south big-time.

Cheers
jman2007


----------



## jman2007 (19 October 2007)

Added 10c today on relatively light trading to close at 1.05, need some big news from Kyrgyz in my view to get this one rolling again.  IMO, Monaro is worth holding in the long term, although the hot money has gone into iron ore recently, U will continue to be a sought after commodity over the next 4-5 years.

Anyone have an opinion re the proposed merger between MRO and UKL?  The Market certainly didn't react strongly to it, one way or the other.

Cheers
jman2007


----------



## DonAqua (20 October 2007)

jman2007 said:


> Added 10c today on relatively light trading to close at 1.05, need some big news from Kyrgyz in my view to get this one rolling again.  IMO, Monaro is worth holding in the long term, although the hot money has gone into iron ore recently, U will continue to be a sought after commodity over the next 4-5 years.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion re the proposed merger between MRO and UKL?  The Market certainly didn't react strongly to it, one way or the other.
> 
> ...




I don't think there's much more downside to the SP of Monaro. Provided USA or Israel are not attacking Iran. For this action could make the area - middle east and surroundings - an even bigger powder keg. And who knows what will come out of that.  

The merger in my opinion is positive. I am contemplating buying some more Monaro shares at this level.


----------



## tronic72 (10 December 2007)

Anyone holding or interested in Monaro Mining? Looking at it now as a prospective stock.


----------



## jman2007 (10 December 2007)

Hi tronic

yeah I hold this one, bought in at 1.72 so sitting on a reasonable loss at the moment. New tentative level of support at 90c, merger of UKL and MRO imo will provide a reevaluation of the sp over time, but it may take a while.

jman2007


----------



## tronic72 (10 December 2007)

Thanks for the info. They are a funny. One, they are not purely speculative but on the other had aren't producing much at the moment. Worth keeping an eye on though.

Thanks again.


----------



## jman2007 (11 December 2007)

tronic72 said:


> Thanks for the info. They are a funny. One, they are not purely speculative but on the other had aren't producing much at the moment. Worth keeping an eye on though.
> 
> Thanks again.




Well they have a number of projects on the boil,

But no, aren't producing anything as yet. UKL's Apex-Lowboy project is scheduled to commence production in 2009.  At this stage the JORC inferred resource is around 1.546M lbs of U3O8 at 0.07%, not a huge resource by any means, so they will need to enlarge this significantly before the market reacts imo.  Target potential is 10M lbs +.  Based on current financial modelling, cap payback period approx 14 months which is very attractive.

Rio Puerco has the potential to be a real company maker with an underground JORC inferred resource of 4.5M lbs at 0.12%, a sizeable resource AND at an attractive grade, but requires further drill testing.

The MRO Ur projects in Australia targeting unconformity-style deposits look interesting, but appear to me to be more grassroot plays atm.  They have conducted extensive drilling at their Aramsu deposit in the Kyrgyz Republic, at this stage it looks to be a relatively small deposit but high grade.  The extensive underground workings here will also require further exploration.  

The other potential Ur prospects in the K Republic such as Utor, Sogul etc sound like thy're ticking along ok. A bit disappointing that the Djal–Kokildak gold-silver-copper prospect has only returned insignificant Au grades so far.

I think the MRO listing on the US market will eventually tap into the lucrative US investment sector, the merger with UKL will also significantly enhance the prospects of the company imo.

Well that's it for now, anyone else pls feel free to discuss the prospects of this company, I'd be interested to hear them.

Cheers
jman2007


----------



## tronic72 (11 December 2007)

Hi Jman,

Thanks for the info. I was keen to purchase at current levels but there's simply no volume at the moment so I'm a bit wary.With that sort of volume it's impossible to know what the  market thinks IMHO.

My heart says buy, but my heads not there yet.


----------



## jman2007 (11 December 2007)

tronic72 said:


> Hi Jman,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I was keen to purchase at current levels but there's simply no volume at the moment so I'm a bit wary.With that sort of volume it's impossible to know what the  market thinks IMHO.
> 
> My heart says buy, but my heads not there yet.




Probably a good call,

waiting on the sidelines to see where this one goes is not a bad place to be.  Volumes over the last 4 months have been a bit on the low side, they need to lift their investemt profile in Australia imo, with Warwick Grigor on the Board I'm sure he realises this as much as anyone.


----------



## DonAqua (5 January 2008)

jman2007 said:


> Probably a good call,
> 
> waiting on the sidelines to see where this one goes is not a bad place to be.  Volumes over the last 4 months have been a bit on the low side, they need to lift their investemt profile in Australia imo, with Warwick Grigor on the Board I'm sure he realises this as much as anyone.




Patience is the name of the game with this one, as it looks. Maybe the lift is not too far away. A few days ago, there was a new recommendation for MRO in a raw materials letter (rohstoff spiegel) here in German, with facts we already know. Three companies had been recommended in that article (title: Uranium - Hot trend market 2008) by analyst Olaf Hordenbach. One was Monaro Mining (MRO), then there was Greenland Minerals and Energy (GGG), and a third one which is Uranium Equities (UEQ).

Hope the tide is turning soon to our favor.


----------



## danewbee (8 January 2008)

DonAqua said:


> Patience is the name of the game with this one, as it looks. Maybe the lift is not too far away. A few days ago, there was a new recommendation for MRO in a raw materials letter (rohstoff spiegel) here in German, with facts we already know. Three companies had been recommended in that article (title: Uranium - Hot trend market 2008) by analyst Olaf Hordenbach. One was Monaro Mining (MRO), then there was Greenland Minerals and Energy (GGG), and a third one which is Uranium Equities (UEQ).
> 
> Hope the tide is turning soon to our favor.




Good luck, Donaqua, you can buy all three of them at good price now if you looking back. The only problem is we have to look forward. 

MRO is a problematic one. Having promising so much, but deliver too little. 

A very interesting question nobody dare to ask regarding the promised tones of deposit left by Russians. If they can find any, why don't they keep it?

It could be a good uranium story, but possibly unable to transfered into uranium deposits.

And, I doubt the merge with UKL will be successful if DD is done carefully.


----------



## jman2007 (8 January 2008)

danewbee said:


> Good luck, Donaqua, you can buy all three of them at good price now if you looking back. The only problem is we have to look forward.
> 
> MRO is a problematic one. Having promising so much, but deliver too little.
> 
> ...




Danewbee

What on earth do you mean by "I doubt the merge with UKL will be successful if DD is done carefully"?

It makes absolutely no sense.

jman


----------



## jman2007 (14 January 2008)

DonAqua said:


> Patience is the name of the game with this one, as it looks. Maybe the lift is not too far away. A few days ago, there was a new recommendation for MRO in a raw materials letter (rohstoff spiegel) here in German, with facts we already know. Three companies had been recommended in that article (title: Uranium - Hot trend market 2008) by analyst Olaf Hordenbach. One was Monaro Mining (MRO), then there was Greenland Minerals and Energy (GGG), and a third one which is Uranium Equities (UEQ).
> 
> Hope the tide is turning soon to our favor.




Don 

This is starting to look very tenuous indeed, low 2day of 65.5c, I couldn't imagine a worse looking chart if I tried.  Goes to show how susceptible MRO is to the low volumes of trades going through atm.  Thought we had found the floor at 90c, but now I'm really not sure what to think.

jman


----------



## tronic72 (14 January 2008)

Anyone want to go halves in a mining company? I think a few grand will buy MRO at the moment. Send me a PM if you are interested.

Still haven't purchased


----------



## jman2007 (14 January 2008)

tronic72 said:


> Anyone want to go halves in a mining company? I think a few grand will buy MRO at the moment. Send me a PM if you are interested.
> 
> Still haven't purchased




Yeah it is starting to look a bit like that tronic....

I've got a better idea, why not split your money, and with the cash left over from MRO pick up a couple of Centro malls in the US at firesale prices?

In all seriousness though, although the U spot price doesn't really impact on MRO's operations at the moment, the sp will be becoming a serious concern to them.  Investors seem to be saying they don't really believe that the proposed UKL merger is going to provide the impetus to give a meaningful re-evaluation to the sp.  I still think the projects look fairly robust, but delays in Kygyz look to be hurting them, bear in mind that the summer field season doesn't start for several more months yet in the Nthn Hemisphere.  On top of all that, UKL appear to be involved in legal action with a former executive....

"Sigh...."

jman


----------



## DonAqua (15 January 2008)

jman2007 said:


> Don
> 
> This is starting to look very tenuous indeed, low 2day of 65.5c, I couldn't imagine a worse looking chart if I tried.  Goes to show how susceptible MRO is to the low volumes of trades going through atm.  Thought we had found the floor at 90c, but now I'm really not sure what to think.
> 
> jman




Yes, I know, jman. Sometimes doubt creeps up like - how is he called? - boogey man? The chart doesn't look nice. Many other U companies are on the slope also. In the north it's winter time, and slope is a nice picture. Shake the not so strong hands, might be a game by the market makers. But I can't see that the fundamentals have turned around. The yearly world wide demand by nuclear power plants is around 66000 tons uranium, but current mine production can cover only 55 % of that. The remaining 45 % comes mainly from recycling and the majority of that from the Russian military.  
In the latest rohstoff-spiegel, Olaf Hordenbach renews his recommendation for Monaro Mining, what he already did 2 weeks ago in that same paper. Monaro is also on Buy List of the Value Investor. Monaro will also be listed in New York after the merger, which might give a boost. That will be after February sometime, I guess. 

So what to do? Fundamentals haven't changed much. SP of U companies are sliding. MRO has good properties and management. Will there still be a final sell-off before the turn around comes? Don't know. My guess is as good as yours. Patience may be the name of the game. Or buy when no one wants it, sell when everyone wants it. If you have spare money and can afford to wait.


----------



## tronic72 (15 January 2008)

DonAqua said:


> Yes, I know, jman. Sometimes doubt creeps up like - how is he called? - boogey man? The chart doesn't look nice. Many other U companies are on the slope also. In the north it's winter time, and slope is a nice picture. Shake the not so strong hands, might be a game by the market makers. But I can't see that the fundamentals have turned around. The yearly world wide demand by nuclear power plants is around 66000 tons uranium, but current mine production can cover only 55 % of that. The remaining 45 % comes mainly from recycling and the majority of that from the Russian military.
> In the latest rohstoff-spiegel, Olaf Hordenbach renews his recommendation for Monaro Mining, what he already did 2 weeks ago in that same paper. Monaro is also on Buy List of the Value Investor. Monaro will also be listed in New York after the merger, which might give a boost. That will be after February sometime, I guess.
> 
> So what to do? Fundamentals haven't changed much. SP of U companies are sliding. MRO has good properties and management. Will there still be a final sell-off before the turn around comes? Don't know. My guess is as good as yours. Patience may be the name of the game. Or buy when no one wants it, sell when everyone wants it. If you have spare money and can afford to wait.




As you've said, often nothing needs to change for these sorts of drops. I don't doubt that once it hits some sort of resistance it will bounce back strongly. It's not like it's verging on going under, it's a solid company.

Although the Sub-prime issue and the threat of a US recession is certainly cause for concern I personally don't think it will be as bad as everyone has predicted. Many analysts are saying it may have even started and that it should only continue for six months.


----------



## jman2007 (30 January 2008)

*Major* announcement out today,

Signing of a MOU with Chinese giant Sinosteel to assess and develop Kyrgyz Uranium assets.  I suspect this is the mysterious "Chinese connection" that we have heards about before, but was almost impossible to find any info on!  Again, this development is consolidating MRO's long-term position as a serious contender in the Uranium production club, they're not going to go into production tomorrow, but imo this is a necessarry and cruical step along the way.

The crucial factors here are that Sinosteel has the right to a 40% free carried interest in selected projects by conducting exploration and scoping studies, and a 60% ineterest in projects by completing feasibility studies.

Thoughts gentlemen?....

PS Tronic, this could be your entry point perhaps


----------



## noirua (25 March 2008)

Update on Monaro Mining's interest in the Shekafter Uranium Mine in the KYRGYZ Republic, with Mr Mart Rampe MD on BoardRoom Radio: http://www.brr.com.au/event/43930

Company website:  http://www.monaromining.com


----------



## DonAqua (6 December 2008)

*Sitting on the fence*

I presume alternative energy stocks and uraniums are at the button of the U. Or pretty close. 
Recession is coming, I know. Or it's already here. But I expect better times ahead for both sectors. Sounds too optimistic? I am always optimist.  

It's time to consider buying again. And it's pretty strange: When prices are cheap, not many want to buy. When shares are expensive, most are buying. 

Strange, strange world ...


----------



## DonAqua (15 December 2009)

*MRO - Undervalued*

Wow, very quiet since 2 years.  No one follows this one anymore?

This company makes progress. And looks very much undervalued. 

Here some updates from RCR Research:

Investment Comment: The past few months have been very significant for MRO, with the announcement of a resource upgrade (Rio Puerco), and a share placement (A$3m) that will allow acceleration of the exploration program. The Rio Puerco and Apex-Lowboy uranium projects could be in production in mid-term, subject to feasibility and permitting. In the near term, they should quickly move towards pre-feasibility in 2010. Exploration budget for Nov ’09 to Jun ’10 is ~A$2.6m. Aside from exploration results, share price catalysts could include the future award of a uranium mining permit to one of MRO’s neighbours in NM. At EV/resource of ~US$0.8/lb U3O8 with considerable exploration upside, Monaro appears very undervalued.

Seasons Greetings. And hoping for a better year.
Don Aqua  :bier:


----------



## Joe Blow (31 May 2010)

Monaro Mining (MRO) is now known as Australian-American Mining Corporation (AIW).

Discussion of this company continues in the AIW thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19639

This thread has now been closed.


----------

